# Looking for some surround speakers...



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone have anything to suggest. I have Bic HT-88s and an HT-65.

I was wondering if these would be a nice compliment although they are very pricey..

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIC-Acoustech-P...44?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item563b6ee604

Looking for something cheaper if possible. Something to replace my rear Athena B1.2s.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They really do look like they would make for excellent Surround Speakers and since they are an Authorized Dealer, will provide you with a nice safety net.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

